# E-2 Dependent Visa - Employment Authorisation



## scaldwell123 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi folks - 
I have held an E-2 visa since December 2008 and have been living in the US since April 2009. My wife also has an E-2 Visa and is not working - she came out as a dependent of me as the principal visa holder. My understanding is that her visa is restricted and does not currently allow her to work. She has got a social security card / number.

She is interested in getting some part time work and we were told by the Social Security office that we need to complete an *I-765 Application for Employment Authorisation form* before she starts looking for work. I have the form and have read the instructions - as far as I can tell this is the correct form for her to complete. Has anyone out there done anything similar? My main reason for asking is that I am a little reluctant to send the form off with the $340 (!) application fee if either a. it is the wrong form or b. there is little or no chance of her getting approval.

I would appreciate hearing about anyone else's similar experiences.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

It's the right form! Will take 60-90 days to get her EAD. Make sure you've got the latest version (USCIS.gov) and triple read the instructions.


----------



## scaldwell123 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Fatbrit said:


> It's the right form! Will take 60-90 days to get her EAD. Make sure you've got the latest version (USCIS.gov) and triple read the instructions.


Thanks for confirming that for me - I wanted to double check before sending and yes I will triple read the instructions! Many thanks.


----------

